# Guadeloupe Charter



## capnphil (Feb 20, 2002)

We have been considering a bareboat charter with Corail Caribes or Tropical Yacht Service
from Gaudeloupe to St.Martin. Has anyone had any experience or information on either comnpnay.We need an alternative to the high
cost of the other charter companies.
Any advice, comment, opinion would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------

